# OC'ing X2 4800+ s939



## Mandown (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello all. I need a good HSF for my cpu, cheap somewhere around 50$. Like it to be copper w/ heatpipes. loonking to go no more than 3ghz on my proc. any suggestions?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106103

thermaltake max orb will serve you well

http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Cooler/Retail/Cl-P0369/cl-p0369.asp

i have the thermaltake blue orb and it keeps my cpu at preety good temps.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2007)

Mandown said:


> Hello all. I need a good HSF for my cpu, cheap somewhere around 50$. Like it to be copper w/ heatpipes. loonking to go no more than 3ghz on my proc. any suggestions?



For value for money the Artic freezer 64Pro is excellent and has exactly what you want, you will have plenty of change out of your $50 also!  Then just add a 2nd 80 or 90mm fan to it to suck the air straight into your case exhaust fan, I ran a dual core Opteron at 3.1Gig 24/7 on this cooler with the extra fan and idled at 32C with 48C at full load, $19.99 at the egg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125&Tpk=artic+cooling+freezer+64+pro


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry, forgot the decent pic:


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

max orb outperform and i believe and i've heard too many complaints about the mounting mechanism to recommend it..

http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cooling/Tt_MaxOrb/index.html
some charts as to where it falls in: http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=3001&p=5


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> max orb outperform and i believe and i've heard too many complaints about the mounting mechanism to recommend it..
> 
> http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cooling/Tt_MaxOrb/index.html
> some charts as to where it falls in: http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=3001&p=5



What the freezer pro?  I have owned 4 of them, never had an issue and it got me to the reigning highest AMD overclock on these forums!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2007)

I have to agree with Tatty on this one. Bang for the buck.....there is no better cooler than the AF64PRO . As for its connecting to the mobo....maybe people should visit the site for compatability. There are modifications to be done to the holdown mechanism for compatabitlity with certain mobos.

Seconly I have had the Zalman9500 and was outclassed by the AF64 in temps all the time. Didnt matter most times the 64 could take higher volts to the core and still be cooler than my Zalman. 

As tatty says for $20 it well worth a try  instead of getting burned on those $50 models.


BTW Pancho...I understand you are trying to help with the temp chart link, but if you look there is no mention of the AF64 on the list , not really a good comparison.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2007)

The 64 pro is way better than the blue orb or max orb.  It exhausts the cpu air out the case rather than all over the motherboard.  Plus it cools the cpu better.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

0_o, didn't c that the af64 wasn't on the chart.. my bad


----------



## Mandown (Nov 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> For value for money the Artic freezer 64Pro is excellent and has exactly what you want, you will have plenty of change out of your $50 also!  Then just add a 2nd 80 or 90mm fan to it to suck the air straight into your case exhaust fan, I ran a dual core Opteron at 3.1Gig 24/7 on this cooler with the extra fan and idled at 32C with 48C at full load, $19.99 at the egg:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125&Tpk=artic+cooling+freezer+64+pro



Looks like a winner to me. I saw thermal paste in the picture, does it come like that or do i put my own on?


----------



## X800 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a x4800 it cant do 3ghz ,but it might just be me


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2007)

It comes with some pre-applied which in all honesty works good enough!  You could go out and get some AS5 or MX2 for a couple degrees difference


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2007)

The AF64pro does come with thermal compound applied wich can be used, but since the whole idea is to keep the temps low, I would suggest an aftermarket TIM to be applies.

There are lots to choose from here such as Arctic Silver 5(AS5) , MX1 or 2 , or the Ceramique style if you are wanting to go that route.

Personally Ive used AS5 on everything (GPU's and CPU's ) from the start ...never dissapointed yet!


EDIT: man rocker....guess i just type a bit slow...lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2007)

X800 said:


> I have a x4800 it cant do 3ghz ,but it might just be me



Nah, Most s939's have a hard time over 3ghz.  My opty runs fine and dandy at 3ghz, but once you go over you really have to start pumping the voltage.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2007)

X800 said:


> I have a x4800 it cant do 3ghz ,but it might just be me



I had a 4200 dual and a 4600 dual and neither went past 2.8GHz but they werent the best of cores or steppings. Cant really fault a guy for trying his luck tho!


----------



## Mandown (Nov 10, 2007)

I've some pretty good luck with my athlons. the one i have is no exception either, im pretty confident i can get to 3ghz with not too much volt increase. If it could only be like my 3500+ that got to 2.7 with stock volts.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 10, 2007)

The most I have ever seen a 4800+ X2 OC'ed to was 2.7Ghz stable.
I don't think it's on air either.
But I also heard it has to do with the stepping of the CPU.
The stepping code to look for is on the CPU itself.
I have a hard time getting mine past 2.64Ghz stable.
My stepping is CBBWE.

and. . . .

Oi!
Where did you get that sig from?!
Make a Sig for myself and someone goes and copies it!

TBH I don't care.


----------



## Mandown (Nov 10, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> The most I have ever seen a 4800+ X2 OC'ed to was 2.7Ghz stable.
> I don't think it's on air either.
> But I also heard it has to do with the stepping of the CPU.
> The stepping code to look for is on the CPU itself.
> ...



I didn't take it from you but its nice anyways and that's what my comp is. forget about looking on the cpu, if i have to take that damn HSF off it again im going to go psycho..  lol you know how it is


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2007)

just deffinately check it and write it down when you change your cooler to clock it!


----------



## Mandown (Nov 10, 2007)

oh! anyone know some good stuff to remove thermal paste that i can get at like bestbuy?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 10, 2007)

local grocier or drug store....90% alcohol


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Mandown said:


> I didn't take it from you but its nice anyways and that's what my comp is. forget about looking on the cpu, if i have to take that damn HSF off it again im going to go psycho..  lol you know how it is



Yes I know exactly how it is.
I went through the exact same thing your'e going through right now when trying to find the max stable OC fo my 4800+ X2.
Yes it is says a JH-E6 in CPU-Z but JH-E6 ABCBWE or CBBWE. . .first being the better OC'er apparently.

Opty 180's which have the CBBWE code also don't OC very far.

Just curious, if you didn't get the sig from me then where did you get it from?


----------



## Mandown (Nov 10, 2007)

actually someone else had it, can't remember who. im going to go pass out now gotta get up early tomorrow.


----------



## X800 (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is mine x4800 and its watercoled.It wount go past this and it dosen´t make a diffrence how much volts the cpu gets.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2007)

Mandown said:


> actually someone else had it, can't remember who. im going to go pass out now gotta get up early tomorrow.



Yes the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro! Get it, its a good cooler, and I'd highly recommend you lap the cooler base... it unlocks the potential that the cooler presents. One thing though, since you are using that sig, it does mean that, you possibly want to join the X1k~HD2k Clubhouse right?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2007)

erocker said:


> Nah, Most s939's have a hard time over 3ghz.  My opty runs fine and dandy at 3ghz, but once you go over you really have to start pumping the voltage.



Except my S939 4000 San Diego @ 3.3Gig


----------



## eternaljammer (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, I use alcohol it works great.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Yes the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro! Get it, its a good cooler, and I'd highly recommend you lap the cooler base... it unlocks the potential that the cooler presents. One thing though, since you are using that sig, it does mean that, you possibly want to join the X1k~HD2k Clubhouse right?



Now thats what I call desperate....touting for business to keep life in the "old dog" clubhouse


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Now thats what I call desperate....touting for business to keep life in the "old dog" clubhouse



Haha... not really. I dont care if they don't join. As I said, lap the cooler base.


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 10, 2007)

tatty 3.3 that was good, i remember it being just under my 3700sandy  moved up in the world since i see tho


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Haha... not really. I dont care if they don't join. As I said, lap the cooler base.



If you had some incentives to give out maybe people will be more inclined to join.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 10, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> tatty 3.3 that was good, i remember it being just under my 3700sandy  moved up in the world since i see tho



Yeah, I put the Skythe infinity on her with 2 fans which meant she would take 1.6V, before then I couldnt keep her stable above 1.55V, that bit extra did the job....then me mobo fried


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, I put the Skythe infinity on her with 2 fans which meant she would take 1.6V, before then I couldnt keep her stable above 1.55V, that bit extra did the job....then me mobo fried



I'm looking at getting one of the Scythe infinity CPU coolers but with one fan.
Can you remember how much it took down the temperature of you CPU compared to the stock cooler?

And was it impossible to take out the RAM sticks once you installed it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I'm looking at getting one of the Scythe infinity CPU coolers but with one fan.
> Can you remember how much it took down the temperature of you CPU compared to the stock cooler?
> 
> And was it impossible to take out the RAM sticks once you installed it?



I had the artic cooling freezer pro64 before the Infinity, the freezer pro was an excellent cooler but the infinity dropped her by about 7C at idle and 10C (with the extra fan) at load if I remember rightly and no problem with ram as I moved them to slots 2 and 4 before installation 

I would guess the difference over the stock cooler would be more like 10-12C idle and 18C load.


----------



## Mandown (Nov 13, 2007)

Well im going to get the arctic cooling 64, can't beat that price. i did some overclocking and i have my proc @ 11 x 237 (2.6) and my gpu at 621/749. I did 3dmark05 but futuremark i guess is very busy cause i can't get a score yet but it seemed faster than before. Last time with old specs (still in sig) i only got about 62fps max at the first bench and this time i got 64/65 max. so i have seen an improvement.

Tried the bench last night with cpu at 11 x 246 same gpu settings got 68fps on proxy but right when i got done with 3dmark i put my cursor over ati tray tools and my comp froze. and i was so pissed off. my core temps didn't get above 55C.

oh i never told yall this but my HSF is actually the stock hsf from my old 3500+ but still cools really good when im not OC'ed.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 25, 2007)

Well i got my cooler and memory and i have some problems, first thing is my temps have not changed, second the fan speed i can't change and its stuck at 700rpms. next thing is my memory isn't going into dual channel mode. I got the numbers off my cpu but they don't match any in the thread, but heres whats on proc. Help will be nice today but its ok if theres none. and MERRY CHRISTMAS

ADA4800DAA6CD
LC89E 0639CPMW
Z060834J60033


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 25, 2007)

Odd. . . .
What kind of cooler and ram did you get?
Update your specs.
Discovered a issue myself.
My ram doesn't like being in slot 3 & 4 because of it's aggressive timings and gets errors in memtest from hcidesign but not memtest86+.

Easy fix in BIOS but still annoying none the less.
My new cooler should be arriving soon, see if find any change in temps.

What CPU voltage are you at to get 2.6Ghz?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 25, 2007)

Mandown said:


> Well i got my cooler and memory and i have some problems, first thing is my temps have not changed, second the fan speed i can't change and its stuck at 700rpms. next thing is my memory isn't going into dual channel mode. I got the numbers off my cpu but they don't match any in the thread, but heres whats on proc. Help will be nice today but its ok if theres none. and MERRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> ADA4800DAA6CD
> LC89E 0639CPMW
> Z060834J60033



Check the CPU fan speed is not set in the BIOS, if it is, set it to the higgest setting or simply disable CPU fan speed monitoring, if none of that applies/works, plug the cpu fan into another 3pin fan outlet on the motherboard if it will stretch, that way the mobo shouldnt intefere with the speed setting.

I assume you have the memory in the correct colour coordinated slots?  if so try the other 2 slots.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 25, 2007)

dont remove the paste just use it.. i currently have an intel chip sat here at 3.8 gig running a max of 40 C under full load with 1.6 vcore going thru it.. 

my amd 6000+ chip ran at 3.350 gig under full load under 40 C.. 

my intel chip idles at 22 C with all fans at 6 volt.. the paste stuck on the bottom of the artic cooler works good.. dont waste your time removing it..

trog


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Check the CPU fan speed is not set in the BIOS, if it is, set it to the higgest setting or simply disable CPU fan speed monitoring, if none of that applies/works, plug the cpu fan into another 3pin fan outlet on the motherboard if it will stretch, that way the mobo shouldnt intefere with the speed setting.
> 
> I assume you have the memory in the correct colour coordinated slots?  if so try the other 2 slots.



All my memory slots are filled i have 2 1gig sticks and 2 512mb sticks both are paired in the same color slot. I was hoping there was a manual way to set it. still makes my program switch pretty quick but i know theres room for improvement.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 26, 2007)

What voltage is your CPU at?
Are you at 2.6Ghz 24/7?


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Odd. . . .
> What kind of cooler and ram did you get?
> Update your specs.
> Discovered a issue myself.
> ...



Thanks updated.

Right now i have at stock speed @ 1.35v but @ 2.6Ghz it goes to 1.4v its stays @ 1.4 up to about 2.7Ghz then i don't know after that. Haven't got my fan at full speed yet still at 700rpm. playing CS:S core is around 50-52C and idle at 45. That core center from MSI has a manual fan speed but it doesn't do crap.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 26, 2007)

Mandown said:


> Right now i have at stock speed @ 1.35v but @ 2.6Ghz it goes to 1.4v its stays @ 1.4 up to about 2.7Ghz then i don't know after that. Haven't got my fan at full speed yet still at 700rpm. playing CS:S core is around 50-52C and idle at 45. That core center from MSI has a manual fan speed but it doesn't do crap.



My CPU get those temps on the stick cooler.
Not good if your'e wanting to OC.
Turn off Cool n quiet if you have it on.
Also drop the high temp setting in BIOS.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> My CPU get those temps on the stick cooler.
> Not good if your'e wanting to OC.
> Turn off Cool n quiet if you have it on.
> Also drop the high temp setting in BIOS.



When i OC the temps don't change cool n quiet is off and i can't do anything with temps in BIOS. going to change my fan cable to another connector right now.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Got cooler fan at full speed right now the cores are idling around 37C. Gonna do some OC in a little to see what happens to temps. Gonna get a faster 120mm exhaust fan sometime soon, that'll lower it even more. Need to get the memory straightened out first.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 26, 2007)

Mandown said:


> When i OC the temps don't change cool n quiet is off and i can't do anything with temps in BIOS. going to change my fan cable to another connector right now.



Strange upping the voltage does produce more heat.
did you link the cable off an auxillary cable?

Wonder why the CPU connection made it so slow?

Gwtting my CPU cooler tomorrow hopefully.
See what temps I can get.
Hopefully it will be lower than yours as its a Tuniq Tower 120 LFB.

Cores are 30deg idle for me atm @ 1.35v
Ambient temp is 26deg


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

did some crazy overclocking, for me anyways, i dropped my ram to 166 and changed my cpu multiplier to 10 and i have my FSB @ 260Mhz. can't believe how stable it is. Ran 3dmark05 and on the cpu portion the core temps didn't get over 45C. Chip was around 37C. Ran strong too. 

Got a new score for me too 10,115!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 26, 2007)

Not bad.
I think I get 10,032 with stock settings.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Well that didn't last too long, 2 hours later and when i got to the cpu part of the 3dmark06 test it locked up and i had to reset BIOS. Back at my known stable settings  11 x 237. Had HT voltage set on auto, not sure if more voltage to it would make it more stable at 260 x 10, since my HT was 1300MHz. Ram was only at 433Mhz respective. Any advice?


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Well so far OC'ing is going good, @ 2.7 with 1.4v temps not going over 45C still. ran 3dmark06 and 05. let it play cs:s for about an hour. no problems.

Anyone know how to get my ram in dual channel mode?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2007)

Mandown said:


> Well so far OC'ing is going good, @ 2.7 with 1.4v temps not going over 45C still. ran 3dmark06 and 05. let it play cs:s for about an hour. no problems.
> 
> Anyone know how to get my ram in dual channel mode?



Some of them socket 939 boards didnt like running dual channel with all 4 slots full, even though technically the should, I would just put the 2 x 1GB in the dual slots and E Bay the 512MB sticks, at the end of the day 2Gigs will handle most things you throw at it and 2GB in Dual channel is gonna be faster that 3GB in single.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

well there doing me fine and I'm not selling the 512 stick when i just got them, MSI says it should work. I'll do some rearranging of the stick maybe for some strange reason they have to be in a certain way. Also can someone explain the 1T timing thing to me, is it better in my situation or should i leave it at 2T?


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 26, 2007)

Leave it at 2t for stability purposes- 4 sticks normally need 2t.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2007)

Mandown said:


> well there doing me fine and I'm not selling the 512 stick when i just got them, MSI says it should work. I'll do some rearranging of the stick maybe for some strange reason they have to be in a certain way. Also can someone explain the 1T timing thing to me, is it better in my situation or should i leave it at 2T?



OK fine but they are not doing you fine if they dont work in dual channel mode, all you have done is actually slowed your system by installing them.......I assume that they are exactly the same specs as your 1GB sticks as in same latencies/timings...same voltage requirements etc etc?

As for 1T, 1T should always be your preference as it is faster by between 5 and 10% over 2T but you may find that with all 4 slots filled you need 2T for stability.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK fine but they are not doing you fine if they dont work in dual channel mode, all you have done is actually slowed your system by installing them.......I assume that they are exactly the same specs as your 1GB sticks as in same latencies/timings...same voltage requirements etc etc?
> 
> As for 1T, 1T should always be your preference as it is faster by between 5 and 10% over 2T but you may find that with all 4 slots filled you need 2T for stability.



Well i can't say it slowed it down, i can change from cs:s or everquest 2 to firefox in maybe 5 sec compare to looking at a frozen screen for about a minute then lag to get the other open. But yes they are set at the same timings even with the required downclock to ddr 333. Both are also label as dual channel compatible. 

Not worried about pushing the limits of my comp atm, just hated it being so slow to go in programs. Eventually i'll sell the 2 x 512 sticks with another rig for my friend and save up to get a new one for me!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep my motherboard can't run four sticks in dual channel. . . .P O S.
I had 4 GB in dual channel and it dropped the timing right down, configured them to 2T although it did tighten the latencies.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2007)

The reason the ram wont run dual channel is because of the different values posting in the channels. You need 4X1024 or 4X512 to get dual channel or even 2X512and 1X1024. Try it as this is a config you can arrange with what you have on hand. In channel 1 put in 2X512 (say slots 1-3 are default) now put a 1X1024 in the second channel(slot number 2) , boot and look at CPU-z.

I could be wrong here but it works on my DDR2 this way , but if I try to run all 4 stix I get the single channel boot.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Yep my motherboard can't run four sticks in dual channel. . . .P O S.
> I had 4 GB in dual channel and it dropped the timing right down, configured them to 2T although it did tighten the latencies.



Bummer me and you both.:shadedshu


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> The reason the ram wont run dual channel is because of the different values posting in the channels. You need 4X1024 or 4X512 to get dual channel or even 2X512and 1X1024. Try it as this is a config you can arrange with what you have on hand. In channel 1 put in 2X512 (say slots 1-3 are default) now put a 1X1024 in the second channel(slot number 2) , boot and look at CPU-z.
> 
> I could be wrong here but it works on my DDR2 this way , but if I try to run all 4 stix I get the single channel boot.



My mother board won't run in dual channel with only three slots filled.

I think mobo is being stingy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2007)

Mandown said:


> My mother board won't run in dual channel with only three slots filled.
> 
> I think mobo is being stingy.




So im assuming you've tried it?
I didnt THINK it would work either...then I booted it anyways and looked at CPU-z and it states dual!?!


----------



## Mandown (Dec 26, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> So im assuming you've tried it?
> I didnt THINK it would work either...then I booted it anyways and looked at CPU-z and it states dual!?!



yes no change. i'm still please with the performance increase just with the memory upgrade.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure three slots ='s single channel but i could be wrong.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> I'm pretty sure three slots ='s single channel but i could be wrong.



Thats what I thougt too but I have 2X512 of Corsair in slots one and 3 , and a 1X1024 in slot 2 and CPU-z is showing DUAL. May just be a DDR2 thing tho?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 28, 2007)

Are you at 2.7Ghz 1.4v stable gaming?
What max temps are you getting in Core Temp?

I don't think my X2 4800+ 939 can do 2.7Ghz with 1.4v stable.
Might hold out through 3Dmark but whats the point in keeping the score if you can't stay at 2.7Ghz all the time.
I only show my 3Dmark scores if I have my CPU at the OC to X.XGhz 24/7.

@Mandown
If your OC is stable 24/7 post them at the AMD overclocking results thread.
We need more stable OC settings for this CPU.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 28, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Are you at 2.7Ghz 1.4v stable gaming?
> What max temps are you getting in Core Temp?
> 
> I don't think my X2 4800+ 939 can do 2.7Ghz with 1.4v stable.
> ...



First thing I'll say is my memory is in dual channel now with all 4 sticks in. Manual was BS. cpu-z showed me that my slots were in this order 1&3 2&4, manual said 1&2 3&4. anyways i have my sticks paired correctly now.

Theres a catch to me being at that, sometimes when i turn off my comp it won't reboot or freeze at windows loading. but only happened 2 times after that yes it was very stable playing games, i'll post pictures when i get back to 2.7. just got memory working right.  Core temp toped at 48C. ran 2 days with no problems.

My 3dmark05 score was with my comp at 2.6 my 06 score is at 2.7. funny how i got the exact same score i did with last mobo.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 28, 2007)

What core temps are you getting?
Do you use the core temp beta program?
I posts a text file log after every run.
To get the max load temp I use wPrime Multithreaded 1024m benchmark.

Most of the people I found have had thier X2 4800+ on water at 2.7Ghz.

at 1.45v I get 30-29deg idle and 54-52deg max temp on the cores.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 28, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> What core temps are you getting?
> Do you use the core temp beta program?
> I posts a text file log after every run.
> To get the max load temp I use wPrime Multithreaded 1024m benchmark.
> ...



Ran app. core temps was around 52-54C. I'm using everest for my core temps


----------



## Mandown (Dec 28, 2007)

For anyone that wanted to know my stepping i found out it's LCB9E, been reading that some with this stepping could get their cpu's to a high clocks with stock volts. a opty 170 with that stepping got to 3 GHz with the stock volts. So thats prolly why mine can be @ 2.7 with 1.4v.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 28, 2007)

Good informative thread for X2 4800+ 939skt owners as there aren't many people who own them.
My stepping is CBBWE and I'm guessing I'd need more volts than Mandowns to gain the same OC, I'm thinking 1.5 but by then I'd probably needs water cooling at those volts for me to be happy with the temps.
Correct temps for the cooler you have the 1.4v.
I get the same temps as you at 1.45v.
If you bump the voltage up to 1.45 you probably be hitting 57-58 deg core max, a bit too hot for my liking.

Slightly off topic
I know a guy OCing a Opty180 which is the equivalent of a X2 4800+ OC to 2.9Ghz but he's getting 59-66deg.
Very hot.

@Mandown
Looks like you haven't dropped your LDT bus and your'e stable?


----------



## Mandown (Dec 29, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Good informative thread for X2 4800+ 939skt owners as there aren't many people who own them.
> My stepping is CBBWE and I'm guessing I'd need more volts than Mandowns to gain the same OC, I'm thinking 1.5 but by then I'd probably needs water cooling at those volts for me to be happy with the temps.
> Correct temps for the cooler you have the 1.4v.
> I get the same temps as you at 1.45v.
> ...



yep still running @ 2.7 no problems. I would guess if i try anymore that i will need to up my voltage. I really need a better 120mm exhaust fan because it runs slow and doesn't move a lot of air. New would probably drop my idle temps a good amount and maybe 5C @ load.

I idle at 45C which I think is to high, but anything I run it only goes up to 47/8C.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow that is a high idle.

Mine 34-33 looking through everest and core temp and will drop even lower when winter arrives.
But when my CPU gets going it hits 54-53deg on the most CPU intensive apps at 1.45v.

My CPU used to get 54-53 @ 1.35v with the stock cooler which comes with the CPU.

I think the temp may drop a bit more for me if I add a 120mm intake to where there are 3 empty drive bays at the front of my case since I had to remove my 80mm intake on the side to make space for the cooler.
I can feel the air being sucked through the grill in the center of the case window so losing the case fan hasn't been a total loss.

Here's a wPrime bechtest I did.
I like to use this app to find the max temp my CPU gets as well as stability.






Try it and post your scores.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 30, 2007)

Well i installed a new rear fan and the temps dropped another 5C. I did the test and if i remember correctly i got about 33sec on the first test and the other i got about 1032 sec. I don't remember the decimals but i know those were the seconds, i seemed to have misplaced that program. I don't know if browsing the web would effect the score but i did a little of that during the stability test, but compared to yours i don't think it effected it much. 

My cores now idle about 38 for 1 and 40 for the other, running anything i have on my comp short of wprime, it won't go above 44C. this extra airflow might keep it close to 50C max temp. but i'll run the test to see for sure. Oh and my room is around 75F and the heat vent is right above me. if i let the cold air in the proc will drop to about 28 - 30C. But here in GA the temp could be cold one day and hot the next, plus rainy at random times.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 30, 2007)

well test came back better this time around. Max temp of 51C.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 31, 2007)

I need you do try Orthos BETA out.
A guy I know and myself are getting really uneven temps in it.
He has an Opty 180 @ 2.8Ghz
Cores are 10deg off each other.
Wer'e both getting quite high max core temps 48-57 was the highest on Orthos.
The temps I'm getting are with a Room Temp of 80.6*F (26*C)

You might want to take a look at this site:-
Shows your Stepping is betther than mine for overclocking.
http://www.amdgeeks.net/steppings/ADA4800DAA6CD


----------



## Mandown (Dec 31, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I need you do try Orthos BETA out.
> A guy I know and myself are getting really uneven temps in it.
> He has an Opty 180 @ 2.8Ghz
> Cores are 10deg off each other.
> ...



Thanks for the link posted my overclock there. Noticed yours needs a lot of power to achieve high clocks.

Orthos didn't run but for 17 secs, then stopped due to hardware failure but there was none. cores temps were just everywhere. Fluctuated from 45C to 57C. After the test was over me temps read 41C core1 and 45 core2.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 31, 2007)

Mandown said:


> Orthos didn't run but for 17 secs, then stopped due to hardware failure but there was none. cores temps were just everywhere. Fluctuated from 45C to 57C. After the test was over me temps read 41C core1 and 45 core2.



The hardware failure was your CPU not calculating correctly.
I tried Orthos twice again but longer @1.4v and hardware failure around 10-12min.
So I bumped it back up to 1.45 and ran Orthos for 1 1/2 hours with no failiure.
I'm testing the CPU at a room temp of 89.7*F (32*C) too to get max temp.

According to Core Temp I was getting 54-64 which I think is really off.
The uGURU clock was telling me the CPU was at 62 which I think is off also otherwise me system should have shutdown.

I've also dropped back the LDT to x4 since there was no difference.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 31, 2007)

Trying 2.8Ghz today, right now I'm at 234 x 12 with 1.47v stable, my temps have not changed though, even at full load they are not getting above 54C. Trying to get stable @ 255 x 11 with 1.45v but no success atm. Gets about 130 seconds in wprime before it crashes.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah thats what I get at 1.45v, 217fsb in wPrime but as soon as I do a stress test in Orthos temps go all over the place.

Just make sure you can pass Otrhos for over an hour, this way you'll know your OC is rock solid.

I've reseated my heatsink mainly so I can check everything written on my CPU.
Low a behold no change in temps.
The whole stepping code is CCBWE 0537 RPMW.
05 = the year
37 = the week which apparently isn't a good week.
My stepping requires 1.5v to get to 2.7Ghz clocks.
1.45v gets me to a max of 2610Ghz 217fsb without any errors in Orthos.
Ran Orthos 2610Ghz 218fsb and a error came up after 54min.
Going to see what temps I get in wPrime with 1.47v before I try out Orthos.

Nope temps look too hot for me but I'm pretty sure they're incorrect.
I just wish my temps were accurate.

I really have to get a infrared thermal sensor to check what temps I'm actually getting.
But they're so expensive.


----------



## Mandown (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I've hit a big brick wall no thanks to my Hard drive. I can't get my fsb past 230 without the Hard drive not being detected. goes from being st3320xxxx to |   332   0 xxx xxx xxxx | it detects it as something like that when i push the fsb. Also i have my cpu stable @ 2.64 with 1.35v. multiplier at x12 with 220 fsb.


----------



## Mandown (Apr 24, 2008)

Installed a new Antec True Power Trio 650watt and I have been able to overclock my cpu even further to 2.772Ghz. 2.8Ghz is somewhat unstable, it doesnt complete superpi test beyond 4 million digits, but play unreal tournament for a good hour and a half and the temps were hitting 58C. Max temp now so far has been 55C and idles at 40.

Use to be unstable @ 2.7Ghz but now it runs fantastic. Anyone recommend a good cooling HSF for me, I really don't know what to get. I need something that won't interfere with my ram slots since i use all 4? I wanna try and hit 2.9! This baby feels like a beast inside. Like one with a 120mm fan if not to big.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice my vcore stability has gone backwards since installing the new motherboard and GPU.
The vcore fulctuates so I have to keep the vcore above 1.45v.

I'm looking at getting a new PSU myself.

If your'e looking for a new CPU cooler, just check to see how close the ram slots are to the CPU socket.

One reason why I bought thee Tuniq Tower was the fact it was high so there is plenty of room the get your finger to the ram slots.

But still the Tuniq Tower can be quite an effort to install


----------



## Mandown (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I've been looking around newegg and the two I like so far are ZEROtherms:

BTF90
Fits no problem and its all copper.

Nirvana
Barely Fits. It's bigger aluminum and lighter.

I like the BTF90, but is there any difference in which cools better? Some say higher wattage chips (like mine) should opt for the Nirvana but other people have close to the performance as the BTF90.

I looked at the Tuniq but it looks like it will hit my side fan and may touch my ram plus its heavier.


----------

